# Sphynx !



## Sphynx_Lover

Hi everyone, 

New here !!

Does anyone know where i can rehome a rescue sphynx kitten ?
I'd rather rehome a kitty then buy one.


Thanks !


----------



## Amybot

I'd love to know too - I'm in Cornwall.....very hard to find anything closer than about a 6 hour drive to London! Would LOVE to find a sphynx kitten.


----------



## Sphynx_Lover

Yeah i know,

Or the all put scams up on the internet. 
And if u do find a kitten they will ask u for 800 to 1000 pounds ....
Why pay so much money for a kitty when there are so many stuck in a rescue centre.. and they need ur help much more..
But i guess its a bit rare.. a rescued sphynx.. coz its not easy finding one 


I just am so in love with sphynx's !!!! :blushing:


----------



## ellie8024

not sure if this link will be of any use Title of Your Page or have you tried contascting the sphynx cat association and ask about adopting a sphynx (the link that says "title of your page" is for the sphynx cat club welfare page)


----------



## Sphynx_Lover

ellie8024 said:


> not sure if this link will be of any use Title of Your Page or have you tried contascting the sphynx cat association and ask about adopting a sphynx (the link that says "title of your page" is for the sphynx cat club welfare page)


Hey hey Ellie8024

Thanks for your reply..
Ive spoken to the welfare officer a few days ago.
A really nice lady, she noted my details down. 
So, fingers crossed


----------



## ellie8024

good luck with your search i would also check out the sun local as you will be surprised sometimes what you will find with the amount of people moving and being unable to take cats with them


----------



## Sphynx_Lover

ellie8024 said:


> good luck with your search i would also check out the sun local as you will be surprised sometimes what you will find with the amount of people moving and being unable to take cats with them


I will do that.
Thanks sweety !!


----------



## SphynxCatBlog

It's wonderful to see people wanting to help with rehoming Sphynxes. Mostly it is not the fault of the cat that they require rescue, Sphynxes do need special attention and if job circumstances change, or illness or other reasons mean the owner cannot keep up with grooming or socialising then it really is best they go to a new home.

Good luck with finding a need Sphynx, when you get one you will have a loving companion (not like those OTHER cats  )


----------



## Sphynx_Lover

SphynxCatBlog said:


> It's wonderful to see people wanting to help with rehoming Sphynxes. Mostly it is not the fault of the cat that they require rescue, Sphynxes do need special attention and if job circumstances change, or illness or other reasons mean the owner cannot keep up with grooming or socialising then it really is best they go to a new home.
> 
> Good luck with finding a need Sphynx, when you get one you will have a loving companion (not like those OTHER cats  )


Aww thanks for such a sweet message.
When i do find one.. i ll open a topic with pictures and the whole story.
I am so in love with them... 
Thanks again for such a sweet message.. !!!


----------



## Midnight

Hope you find one soon !  x


----------



## Sphynx_Lover

Midnight said:


> Hope you find one soon !  x


Thanks sweetness..
I hope so 2.. really cant stand the waiting :blushing:


----------



## Amybot

ellie8024 said:


> not sure if this link will be of any use Title of Your Page or have you tried contascting the sphynx cat association and ask about adopting a sphynx (the link that says "title of your page" is for the sphynx cat club welfare page)


Thanks so much or posting the link to that site! I have contacted them enquiring about being put on a list to adopt a sphynx in need.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## wrinkles

I will post here if i hear of any needing new homes. i do from time to time, but please be prepared to wait, as most are taken back by the breeder.


----------



## Sphynx_Lover

wrinkles said:


> I will post here if i hear of any needing new homes. i do from time to time, but please be prepared to wait, as most are taken back by the breeder.


Aww thanks, thats so sweet of you !!!

:thumbup:


----------



## staceydawlz

i love them too especially the haireless!! id love to own one, contacted a breeder and its £850 for a hairless spynx!!! i would adopt but not sure where to look as i live in north east scotland... and guessing they cant take the cat to me...i dont drive


----------



## Sphynx_Lover

staceydawlz said:


> i love them too especially the haireless!! id love to own one, contacted a breeder and its £850 for a hairless spynx!!! i would adopt but not sure where to look as i live in north east scotland... and guessing they cant take the cat to me...i dont drive


Stacey..

I send someone a email 2 days ago.. Asking her price for her sphynx kitten..
She said that its a reasonable price..

1200 Pounds !!!!!

Damn...!!


----------



## PoshPussRescue

If you look on `Cat Chat` you will find a list of cat rescues including sphynx rescue. Hope this helps.


----------



## kands1

hiya, i know this post is years old but i liked it! we rehomed our first sphynx nearly a year ago after contacting the rehome lady at the Sphynx Cat Association - It took so long that when we were emailed 6 month after contact with a cat to adopt, I had forgotten I'd even written the email to the SCA!! Good things come to those who wait! I truly believe that we were meant to have Ally (or that he was meant to have us?!) if anyone has expressed interest to me about getting a sphynx I always refer them to rescue centres, rehome contacts, and breeders often retire young cats and 'rehome' those as well. Our younger sphynx, Noodle, came from a fab breeder but mummy cat had chewed on her ears, tail and back so she looks a bit odd compared to a show cat - as she was 'damaged' and couldn't be sold as a breeding cat either, she was essentially a 'rehome' as well. we love her just as much as Al, if not more for her elf-cat ears!


----------



## jenny armour

have you tried the sphynx cat association or the sphynx cat club. i see the association have some looking for homes?


----------



## kands1

hi Jenny, thanks for that but we're not looking now as we already have Al and Noodle!!  I just liked that people do try to rescue / rehome first rather than buying a perfect kitten from a breeder! thought i'd air my views and share my experience lol. we essentially rehomed both of our sphynx , one from the SCA and another as an odd one from a breeder, both are amazing and wouldn't change them for the world! thanks for the advice tho


----------



## kands1

jenny armour said:


> have you tried the sphynx cat association or the sphynx cat club. i see the association have some looking for homes?


i've just had a look on the SCA website and there are indeed 3 sphynx for rehome, i'm trying to think who i can think of that might want a new pet or 3............ we don't have any room (or spare funds!) for another at the moment ourselves. gutted.


----------



## rach260190

Sphynx_Lover said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New here !!
> 
> Does anyone know where i can rehome a rescue sphynx kitten ?
> I'd rather rehome a kitty then buy one.
> 
> Thanks !


Hi there I am new to this site so please forgive me if I haven't posted this correctly. I have a 5 month if seal point blue eyes sphynx kitten. Through no fault of his own I character. keep him. This is due to recent ill health and the potential move from my.locsrion. He is vaccinated and wormed. i really want him to have a loving home as he is such a character. Please contact me for info and pictures if you like thankyou, rachel


----------



## lymorelynn

This is a very old thread I'm afraid so you are unlikely to get any response from the original poster.


----------



## spotty cats

rach260190 said:


> Hi there I am new to this site so please forgive me if I haven't posted this correctly. I have a 5 month if seal point blue eyes sphynx kitten. Through no fault of his own I character. keep him. This is due to recent ill health and the potential move from my.locsrion. He is vaccinated and wormed. i really want him to have a loving home as he is such a character. Please contact me for info and pictures if you like thankyou, rachel


Have you contacted your breeder? Most insist on taking back kittens or assisting in the rehoming so they know where their kittens are.


----------

